# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Метеочувствительность

## Irina

*Откуда берется метеочувствительность и можно ли с ней бороться?*

То, что наш организм реагирует на погодные встряски, - совершенно нормально. Вопрос - как сильно и адекватно это бывает. Можно выделить три основных вида таких реакций.

*Собственно метеочувствительность.* Вполне здоровые люди испытывают дискомфорт при перепадах атмосферного давления, влажности воздуха, температуры и солнечной активности. Метеочувствительны примерно 85% людей. Обычные симптомы: слабость, головные боли, сонливость, озноб. Но погода не вызывает острых реакций - идет обычная биологическая перестройка систем организма.

*Метеопатия или метеозависимость.* При ней у человека даже незначительные погодные колебания могут вызывать проблемы. Три основные группы метеопатов:
- люди с хроническими заболеваниями сосудов и сердца, суставов, астматики;
- люди с психическими заболеваниями;
- также нередко метеопатия становится спутницей перенесших травму головы, какое-то шоковое состояние, клиническую смерть.

*Метеоневроз.* Разновидность невротического расстройства, когда человек при перепадах погоды действительно чувствует себя ужасно (раздражительность, плохое настроение, одышка, сердце колотится, голова кружится), а реальные показатели здоровья (давление, сердце, температура и прочее) - в абсолютной норме. Развивается метеоневроз либо на фоне внутренних психических сбоев, либо у слишком впечатлительных граждан, помешанных на геомагнитных прогнозах.

А если пересидеть "плохую" погоду дома? Увы, домашние стены никакой роли не играют. Ученые проводили такой эксперимент. Собрали в клинике добровольцев с сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями. Создали в палатах с помощью всяких хитрых приборов искусственные условия, близкие к идеальной погоде. О том, какая погода на улице, пациентам не сообщали. Но при этом люди продолжали реагировать на изменения реальной погоды, что подтверждено кардиограммами. У 82% из 150 испытуемых наблюдались пики безболевой ишемии сердца именно в те дни, когда в воздухе за окном снижалось содержание кислорода.

Не впадайте в зависимость от прогнозов и высыпайтесь!
При погодных встрясках снижается количество кислорода в воздухе, что ведет к гипоксии - кислородному голоданию, в том числе мозга.
Кроме того, надпочечники начинают в больших количествах выбрасывать в кровь адреналин - гормон стресса. Повышается раздражительность, утомляемость, снижается работоспособность, внимание, в крови подскакивает холестерин. Люди с нестабильной психикой начинают вести себя беспокойно (в Киеве это сразу бросается в глаза по количеству "бешеных" автолюбителей). Увеличивается число депрессий.
Чтобы привести себя в порядок, можно принимать растительные антидепрессанты с валерианой, пустырником, пионом или легкие препараты из группы ноотропов (но прежде посоветуйтесь с врачом).
И, главное, не зацикливаться на "неблагоприятных прогнозах", не прислушиваться к себе поминутно: ой, сейчас что-то заболит. И, конечно же, важно высыпаться. Доказано, что собственный поломанный биоритм повышает метеочувствительность в 3 раза.

*У каждого - свои неблагоприятные дни*
Люди с разными заболеваниями реагируют на разные погодные факторы. Практически у всех метеозависимых в неблагоприятный для них период в крови возрастает количество лейкоцитов. Вообще количество белых кровяных телец у нас подскакивает при воспалениях и инфекциях. То есть организм метеопатов защищается от погоды всерьез, как от реальных болезней.
- Для страдающих ишемической болезнью сердца, астмой злейший враг - низкое содержание кислорода в воздухе, условия так называемой "погодной гипоксии". В такие дни, по многолетним наблюдениям "скорой", в три раза увеличивается число вызовов от сердечников.
- Также сердечники болезненно реагируют на резкое похолодание, а гипертоники хуже переносят безветренную жару.
- Гипертоников и гипотоников беспокоят резкие перепады атмосферного давления.
- Люди с заболеваниями суставов, опорно-двигательного аппарата, а также с хроническими бронхитами, как правило, плохо переносят сильную влажность.
- Обострение же психических нарушений приходится на очень ветреные дни.
- Маленькие дети особенно беспокойно и плаксиво ведут себя в дождливые деньки.
- Страдающие болезнями щитовидной железы, а также женщины во время климакса обычно неважно себя чувствуют себя, когда на улице туман.
- Резкое попадание из холода в тепло может вызвать обострение хронических инфекций, а устойчивое похолодание, наоборот, притормозить острые воспаления и повысить иммунитет.

Источник: Kiev.kp.ru

----------


## vova230

Метеочувствительность обостряют многие болезни, но вот печатать "неблагоприятные" дни в печати я думаю излишним, это может даже провоцировать плохое самочувствие у внушаемых людей.

----------


## Irina

> но вот печатать "неблагоприятные" дни в печати я думаю излишним


Я тоже так считаю. Я и так чувствую иногда перемену погоды, не хватало ещё принципиально на этом зацикливаться.

----------

